# A SNEAK at Photoshop CS6



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WOW!

MAX 2011 Sneak Peek - Image Deblurring - YouTube


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

wow is right Donald - wonder if it will make it into CS6 or even be available as a paid for plug-in? do some of my images the world of good, not having a good low-light lens. :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

My very thoughts.

That is only one of the juicy tid-bits that is mooted for CS6... I wait in suspense! :wink:


----------

